# TIps for fishing Bald Head Island



## silvertip (Oct 27, 2009)

Headed to Bald Head Island Sept. 26 - Oct. 4. First time there and was wondering if someone is willing to provide some tips for fishing. I usually fish Hatteras or Oak Island and prefer to target Spanish and Blues with plugs or Drum with cut bait. I know nothing about the island and was wondering what part of the island is best for fishing. Also, I'm tying to scale down the amount of gear I usually take due to the logistics of getting on the island and wonder if there is descent place on the island to pickup tackle or fresh bait if the mullet are not running. The wifey is planning on reading several books all week and I finally get a break from yard work and honey do lists and want to make the best of it.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Tip one. everything on the island is expensive bring what you can. If you can't carry it you don't really need it.
Tip two. It is an island with beaches facing every direction. If the wind is blowing at one spot move to another beach and find the kind of water you are looking for. though my favorite is the point at frying pan shoals you get access to two beaches with one walk over.
Tip three. The place was crawling with sharks earlier this year. Beef up your drum rig and have some fun. There was so many they were biting my spanish in half as I reeled them in.


----------



## wavygravy (Oct 28, 2008)

The point is good for blues and spanish, big drum at the right time of year. Specs and flounder can be found at the creek near the harbour. Walk the sound side beach and look for birds working. I'm jealous, its one of my favorite places in the world. 

Tip one above is right though, better bring what you can. There's not much from a tackle standpoint on the island. All I ever worry about is bringing enough beer to avoid buying the $24 packs, other than that you're all set.


----------



## silvertip (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys. Looks like I will need to arrive fairly stocked up - Especially with beer and bait.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

liquor is lighter than beer. just sayin.


----------



## Tc27612 (May 4, 2011)

The prices on the island are not unreasonable. They have a well stocked market and hardware store. Prices are in line with most resort type areas in my opinion. A few dollars more then the mainland food lion but that's expected. I would definitely bring some bait across. Then concentrate on catching bait on the island. I have never had a problem finding fleas or mullet if you look hard enough. Have a great time it's a beautiful place and great place to fish if the conditions are right. There are a couple gentleman that frequent this board that know that island like the back of their hands maybe they can give you more info on how to fish it this time of year.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

B8 is thick enough to walk on south and eastside fingers cobs roe may see ya there, gonna blow pretty good.


----------

